# What is left of Luke Wood!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 11, 2005)

HAAHAH you all though he had a accident or something but I mean after all the fat is gone.  

And yes this guy has no chest.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

His shoulders overpower is chest so much. 

His back and shoulders and hamstrings are cool.

His bicep belly is very short which lets him down, just genetic - He has the same problem as me.


He has only recently entered the pro ranks so he has time on his hands.
IMO he needs to work on his calves, triceps and chest.

Otherwise I think he looks superb.


I think i am a mini mini version of him in the way of proportion and genetics.


----------



## GFR (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow this guy needs to retire.....He has a shit bone structure, no chest no shoulder breadth and no calfs.....his back is just ok but not good at all, and a big ugly wide waist.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Wow this guy needs to retire.....He has a shit bone structure, no chest no shoulder breadth and no calfs.....his back is just ok but not good at all, and a big ugly wide waist.



He has only recently turned pro and his career is just kicking off by the way.
He is currently seen as one of the best new pros.

'his back is just ok' -    keep talking.

'no shoulder breadth' -   are you blind?



If you look at his waist you will see some water retention which he will remove by means of duiretics and other drugs before the show and his waist will look decent.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.biglukewood.com/ - Take a look at his main website. Might stop the negative freakin attitude here.


----------



## GFR (Sep 11, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> He has only recently turned pro and his career is just kicking off by the way.
> He is currently seen as one of the best new pros.*I have seen them come and go for 25 years....this loser will fade away quick*
> 
> 'his back is just ok' -    keep talking.*It's good if he was in 1986, but it really looks like crap*
> ...


Ok you are a baby so I will forgive your ignorance and lack of respect.


----------



## GFR (Sep 11, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> http://www.biglukewood.com/ - Take a look at his main website. Might stop the negative freakin attitude here.


The dude has 14 inch calfs


----------



## BUA (Sep 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ok you are a baby so I will forgive your ignorance and lack of respect.


so true


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ok you are a baby so I will forgive your ignorance and lack of respect.




lack of respect?

Do you think you are a king or something? Fuck you.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

oh and Luke Wood looks better than all of us posting here so drop the attitude against him becuase he deserves the respect around here.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Wow this guy needs to retire.....He has a shit bone structure, no chest no shoulder breadth and no calfs.....his back is just ok but not good at all, and a big ugly wide waist.




lol....bodybuilding without genetics....aka....how many drugs can my system take before it breaks down.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> oh and Luke Wood looks better than all of us posting here so drop the attitude against him becuase he deserves the respect around here.




Better at what?  Sticking a needle in his ass?

I give that guy no respect....he is not an athlete.  He is an over grown beauty queen getting ready to compete in the yearly pageant.


----------



## * Legion * (Sep 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Better at what?  Sticking a needle in his ass?
> 
> I give that guy no respect....he is not an athlete.  He is an over grown beauty queen getting ready to compete in the yearly pageant.




OUCH!!! SNAP!!!!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Better at what?  Sticking a needle in his ass?
> 
> I give that guy no respect....he is not an athlete.  He is an over grown beauty queen getting ready to compete in the yearly pageant.



that is only your opinion , I have my opinion too.

So it will be.


----------



## BUA (Sep 11, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> that is only your opinion , I have my opinion too.
> 
> So it will be.


which isnt too good


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> that is only your opinion , I have my opinion too.
> 
> So it will be.




It isn't an opinion.  Name one athletic thing BB'ers do.  

They lift weights but they are not judged on their lifts.  Rather, they oil up and walk out and stand there.  they aren't doing anything athletic.  It is completly subjective.  It isn't like a real sport where you actually doing something to compete against the other person to make it a legitamite win.  It is judges like the Ms. America pageant.  It is the Ms. America contest for homosexuals.  It has nothing to do iwth athletics.  I am not taking away from them.  What they do is hard (the dieting....not their training....well, for most of them).  Being on stage is brutal and holding those poses is tough.  But it is not a sport and not athletic.


----------



## GFR (Sep 11, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> lack of respect?
> 
> Do you think you are a king or something? Fuck you.


No But I'm your elder so have some respect.....I have forgotton more about Body building than you know.


----------



## GFR (Sep 11, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> oh and Luke Wood looks better than all of us posting here so drop the attitude against him becuase he deserves the respect around here.


Please....give me a year and we will see


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

Well i still think bodybuiding is great and nothing you say will take me away from it.


If you are so against it why did you compete yourself? Did you have a change of heart?


----------



## GFR (Sep 11, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Well i still think bodybuiding is great and nothing you say will take me away from it.
> 
> 
> If you are so against it why did you compete yourself? Did you have a change of heart?


P-funk competed naturally very recently
He didnt have my tremendous natural physique but he looked good


----------



## BUA (Sep 11, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Well i still think bodybuiding is great and nothing you say will take me away from it.
> 
> 
> If you are so against it why did you compete yourself? Did you have a change of heart?


ahh shut up


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> P-funk competed naturally very recently
> He didnt have my tremendous natural physique but he looked good



This holds no merrit.  As long as you have no pictures, what you say about yourself and others is obsolete IMO.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Wow this guy needs to retire.....He has a shit bone structure, no chest no shoulder breadth and no calfs.....his back is just ok but not good at all, and a big ugly wide waist.


HAHAHAHAH just became pro and already he quits  

He does not have good genetics no but with a little work( like real weight lifting) he could look pro worthy


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Well i still think bodybuiding is great and nothing you say will take me away from it.
> 
> 
> If you are so against it why did you compete yourself? Did you have a change of heart?



I am not saying that it is not great.  I think it is incredibly tough and I have appreciation for what those guys put their bodies through.  But, I am just saying it isn't athletic so it isn't a sport.  Even when I competed I didn't think of it as a sport.  I thought of it as more of an "event" or a "show".

Anyway, I competed because I thought that it would be fun and for the most part it was fun.  I also wanted to do it to say that I did it.  Just to see what it was like.  I competed a couple of times.  I didn't hate it although the last experience was worse (because it was a pro-qualifiing NPC show and I am all natural) than the first show (a natural contest).  I also just viewed it as something to do.  A goal to work towards, etc...

Here is why I gave it up.  What turned my off:

1) the drugs.  I wasn't going to take any drugs so I saw no purpose in continuing.  I am all natural and want to keep it that way (I only use protein shakes).

2) I was tired of competing and training for something non-athletic.  I was an athlete in high school at a top Baseball program and was always highly competitive.  I wanted to get back to something that filled that competitive void.  BBing didn't do it.  I needed something like lifting because it is a true competition.  I lift more than you I win.  You lift more than me you win.  Not this "the judges said he has better symetry bullshit."  BBing is to subjective plus you don't do anything athletic in the contest so it is really un-eventful for me.

3) I would normally bulk up off season to 195-200lbs (about 11-12% BF) and then diet down from there.  At that weight, I was slower, tighter and didn't feel well.  Plus, it is not healthy to bulk up an dthen diet down like that all year round.  It wreaks havoc on your system.

4) the pre-contest diet is terribly unhealth (especially contest week).  I got into weightlifitn to be a healthier person.  BBing doesn't embrace the healthy lifestyle that I want.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> P-funk competed naturally very recently
> He didnt have my tremendous natural physique but he looked good




not many have your tremendous physique.  I try the best I can.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok fair enough. Thanks for sharing that mate 

I understand your point of view.


----------



## BUA (Sep 11, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> Ok fair enough. Thanks for sharing that mate
> 
> I understand your point of view.


haha he back'd down


----------



## GFR (Sep 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This holds no merrit.  As long as you have no pictures, what you say about yourself and others is obsolete IMO.


Its called a joke  so fuck off  
*P looked great * in his show


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 11, 2005)

BUA said:
			
		

> haha he back'd down




backed down out of what?


I just asked P-Funk about his competitions.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am not saying that it is not great.  I think it is incredibly tough and I have appreciation for what those guys put their bodies through.  But, I am just saying it isn't athletic so it isn't a sport.  Even when I competed I didn't think of it as a sport.  I thought of it as more of an "event" or a "show".
> 
> Anyway, I competed because I thought that it would be fun and for the most part it was fun.  I also wanted to do it to say that I did it.  Just to see what it was like.  I competed a couple of times.  I didn't hate it although the last experience was worse (because it was a pro-qualifiing NPC show and I am all natural) than the first show (a natural contest).  I also just viewed it as something to do.  A goal to work towards, etc...
> 
> ...




You are right, it's not a sport, it's a lifestyle.
You should only become a competitor if you can combine it with your personal life and believes. if you can't do that you will never succeed in bodybuilding or your personal life. Only the people that have a good foundation of people around them that support them and the funds to pay for the "supplements" can go on to make a difference, to take their shot at the top.
And if you are not willing to use it you will never get to the top, and I'm not talking about the Mr.O, I'm talking about your personal top, like the nationals or something or just to turn pro. It's just not possible to do any of that without some gear, and that is not a bad thing, it's only a bad thing if you use to much. or if your body is not able to handle it. I also started this to be the fastest strongest, and most healthy person alive, and I now understand that you just can't be all those at the same time. there is a time for everything and if this is your time to be the strongest, then use it if you need it, if you need to be the healthiest, don't.
Athletes are not per definition healthy, not at all. you think all the injuries are healthy?! martial artists who can't even lift there legs any more because of the endless kicks they made, tennis players who need to use painkillers every day because of the pain in there elbows and knees, same with Football players, you would call them athletes right? It's just not possible to do it all at once. You must try to take the best of both worlds and take it straight to the top, like Coleman has done, Coleman is genetically gifted to have a body that is  able to handle it, and also to be very, very strong, that combination is what gave him a good shot at the top, with a little help from the people around him, he made it and will not let go, not for nothing. He's holding the tittle not just for him but also for all the people that are standing behind him, if he feels like giving up all he has to do is slow down a little and his crew will pick him up again and boost him, he has a lot of friends that support him. and also very important, his mother, she does a lot for him. actually his whole family supports him greatly and will continue to do so for as long as he needs it.
So you see that there are so many factors that need to be in place at the right time to make it. That's why there is only one Mr.O and one Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 12, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> You are right, it's not a sport, it's a lifestyle.
> You should only become a competitor if you can combine it with your personal life and believes. if you can't do that you will never succeed in bodybuilding or your personal life. Only the people that have a good foundation of people around them that support them and the funds to pay for the "supplements" can go on to make a difference, to take their shot at the top.
> And if you are not willing to use it you will never get to the top, and I'm not talking about the Mr.O, I'm talking about your personal top, like the nationals or something or just to turn pro. It's just not possible to do any of that without some gear, and that is not a bad thing, it's only a bad thing if you use to much. or if your body is not able to handle it. I also started this to be the fastest strongest, and most healthy person alive, and I now understand that you just can't be all those at the same time. there is a time for everything and if this is your time to be the strongest, then use it if you need it, if you need to be the healthiest, don't.
> Athletes are not per definition healthy, not at all. you think all the injuries are healthy?! martial artists who can't even lift there legs any more because of the endless kicks they made, tennis players who need to use painkillers every day because of the pain in there elbows and knees, same with Football players, you would call them athletes right? It's just not possible to do it all at once. You must try to take the best of both worlds and take it straight to the top, like Coleman has done, Coleman is genetically gifted to have a body that is  able to handle it, and also to be very, very strong, that combination is what gave him a good shot at the top, with a little help from the people around him, he made it and will not let go, not for nothing. He's holding the tittle not just for him but also for all the people that are standing behind him, if he feels like giving up all he has to do is slow down a little and his crew will pick him up again and boost him, he has a lot of friends that support him. and also very important, his mother, she does a lot for him. actually his whole family supports him greatly and will continue to do so for as long as he needs it.
> So you see that there are so many factors that need to be in place at the right time to make it. That's why there is only one Mr.O and one Ronnie Coleman.



 

agree


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2005)

Good post


----------



## musclepump (Sep 14, 2005)

Luke Wood has decent legs and one of the worst chests in bodybuilding.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, he's just another guy with a little mass.


----------

